# Toilet paper shortage



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Well, gang! We can end of toilet paper shortage -- save those corn cobs:









Too bad Sears & Roebuck quit printing their catalog--they'd still be in business.

Ralph


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Obviously all the toilet paper hoarders have never had a sacrificial sock or tee shirt sleeve!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm stocking up on whiskey instead. Such useful stuff, whiskey. Good source of calories, disinfectant, antidepressant, sleep aid, barter item, aphrodisiac, self defense weapon (close range anyway) and so much more.

What are these people thinking anyway, hoarding bum fluff? If they run out of food they won't need no bum fluff.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm thinking the handheld shower nozzle is right there if you're really desperate.



haybaler101 said:


> Obviously all the toilet paper hoarders have never had a sacrificial sock or tee shirt sleeve!


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

You might could drag your ass around on the rug like a little Chihuahua...

Or find the person you hate the worst and drag across their sheets when they're not home...

Apologies.

not really...lol


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Ox76 said:


> You might could drag your ass around on the rug like a little Chihuahua...


Yeah, but then my wife would smack me on the nose with a rolled up newspaper, "NO SCOOTING!!!"


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Any questions? LOL


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> I'm thinking the handheld shower nozzle is right there if you're really desperate.


sort of a "wall mounted bidet".....hahahaha


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Also have they never heard of turning on the sink faucet?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Seriously, has anyone heard of an explanation why everyone was buying up all the toilet paper?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

My buddy owns a discount grocery store. They got a trailer load of toilet paper in and it usually lasts 9 months to a year. They sold it all in 2 weeks. Hes happy...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

PaMike said:


> My buddy owns a discount grocery store. They got a trailer load of toilet paper in and it usually lasts 9 months to a year. They sold it all in 2 weeks. Hes happy...


The next load he gets in might take him 2 yrs to sell after this blows over.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

RockmartGA said:


> Seriously, has anyone heard of an explanation why everyone was buying up all the toilet paper?


There is no explanation. It's simply the sheeple doing what they do best - following and not thinking. The ones who actually run things in this country/world are laughing their asses off and have totally been shown just how easily the majority of the nation can be manipulated and controlled. It's embarrassing as hell for me to witness this garbage.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I think it has to do with people thinking they're going to be locked in there house and not able to get it... I understand why they are doing it but it's crazy...


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I pray that when this has passed the great toilet paper shortage of 2020 is how it's remembered. As stupid as it is there are a lot of things that could come of this that would be worse.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's the sensible reason (in a nonsense kind of way) explanation I've read:

https://www.chicagotribune.com/suburbs/naperville-sun/ct-nvs-naperville-coronovirus-anxiety-st-0313-20200313-62agr5w6mvep3fcm7e4jwy3hnm-story.html

This makes a lot of sense to me.

Ralph


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

The toliet paper and bottled water shortage seems silly to me. I wonder if they know they can drink tap water.

The thing that concerns me the most is what next will be in short suppy. Meaning if there is a disruption in our supply chain what won't we be able to get. Everything seems to be made in China anymore, what parts won't we be able to get during springs work or haying season when the shipyards in China are shutdown or back logged. Hopefully this will be a wake up call for our country to start manufacturing more products here to be more self suffient. I remember during Obama's reign of terror when the last lead smelter in the USA closed its doors due to EPA regulations. At the time they talked no big deal, we'll just ship all our batteries and other lead to CHina where it will be recycled and sent back here. So what happens when they don't ship it back and we can't manufacture more batteries.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

IHCman said:


> The toliet paper and bottled water shortage seems silly to me. I wonder if they know they can drink tap water.
> 
> The thing that concerns me the most is what next will be in short suppy. Meaning if there is a disruption in our supply chain what won't we be able to get. Everything seems to be made in China anymore, what parts won't we be able to get during springs work or haying season when the shipyards in China are shutdown or back logged. Hopefully this will be a wake up call for our country to start manufacturing more products here to be more self suffient. I remember during Obama's reign of terror when the last lead smelter in the USA closed its doors due to EPA regulations. At the time they talked no big deal, we'll just ship all our batteries and other lead to CHina where it will be recycled and sent back here. So what happens when they don't ship it back and we can't manufacture more batteries.


Heck that's happening right here in the states. Government officials, The Clintons have given away rights to mine rare earth metals right here in the USA. Guess who has a lot of them?

We have to turn this around and give back the incentives to produce here


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

rjmoses said:


> Here's the sensible reason (in a nonsense kind of way) explanation I've read:
> 
> https://www.chicagotribune.com/suburbs/naperville-sun/ct-nvs-naperville-coronovirus-anxiety-st-0313-20200313-62agr5w6mvep3fcm7e4jwy3hnm-story.html
> 
> ...


*"Stockpiling toilet paper, food gives people a feeling of control in a situation that's out of their control, mental health experts say"*

Ralph,

That's the headline from your post, made me think "people must be having the s*** scared out them". So I know what's out of their control. 

Now, it makes sense to me, too. 

Larry


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Chances are these very same people laughed at the preppers in years past. Now they know how the preppers feel and think. Sweet justice.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

RockmartGA said:


> Seriously, has anyone heard of an explanation why everyone was buying up all the toilet paper?


I was told that to cardboard roll in the middle was made in China and the import was banned. Guess some believe it, may be true?

My wife messed up and told the kid hired to pick up the poop in our yard, that we did not have a dog.
I convinced him we had a pet monkey. A big one.

Back in the Sears Catalogue days, some wives would tear out all the pictures advertising women's undergarments. I heard that one more than once as a young child.

60% of the world population does not have indoor plumbing. I reckon they are wondering what all the TP fuss is about.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Being blessed with an excellent memory but terrible recall, I remember the Great Toilet Paper fiasco of 2008/2009 when rolls of toilet paper went from a standard 4.5" width by 6" to as small as 3.8" width by 3".

It has finally settled at 4.1" wide and around 5" diameter (but some brands vary in diameter).

I find I now use about 1/3rd more toilet paper than I did pre-2008.

Not being too paranoid, I now wonder if this whole 2020 coronavirus movement was maybe a plot by the toilet paper companies to increase sales?

Ralph

Once again, going off the deep end.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Just remembered I'm sitting on half a pallet of cull paper towels from my dairy farming days........roughly 25,000 wipes......albeit rough wipes. No crisis in our household. Freezers are in good shape. Ammo is good. Life is good.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Toilet paper a very recent thing in North America, following the rise in indoor toilets. Didn’t sell early on as people had free newspapers and catalogues to wipe with in the outhouse.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Tim/South said:


> Back in the Sears Catalogue days, some wives would tear out all the pictures advertising women's undergarments. I heard that one more than once as a young child.


In my part of the country, the pages where NOT remove until absolutely necessary. Although, they may have been well viewed by then.  After all that was where boys (at least in my area), got some education on the human female body. Some pages may have even gotten 'saved' (some of the first farm boy pin-ups perhaps). 

Larry


----------



## Wrenchhead1968 (Feb 7, 2020)

Farmers are as about the most resourceful humans on earth.From corn and bean leaves in the upper Midwest,cotton down south(be careful never tried that) too grass,hay,sacrificing your underwear after it was too late,short sleeves,socks,tree leaves,and please help fill us all in on a good laugh guys and gals?I can think of a few politicians that would make great toilet paper.That probably wouldn't work well try to wipe crap with crap.Guess you could go rouge monkey technique on Bloomberg for his comments made on the farmers not having to be smart to be a farmer....Three things to sustain life.... Food,shelter,water....Probably smart to appreciate them?He wouldn't last a week on the farm.


----------

